# Budgie Help



## Diatsu (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello, i'm a new budgie owner and my young budgie is making motions that either resemble gagging or regurgitating. I would like to know if this is normal behavior; or something I may need to get checked out.

Thanks.

Video bellow

https://streamable.com/19hse


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Your budgie is adjusting its crop, which is normal, but if this goes on for a very long time there could be a problem. 
Budgies can get infections in their crop which can be very serious. 

How long has your budgie been doing this for?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

As stated, repeated crop adjustment can be a sign of an infection and needs to be treated by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Diatsu (Nov 12, 2017)

That must be it. He didn't look uncomfortable doing it; and it only lasted a couple minutes. Which he hasn't done sense. 

I suppose it makes sense; he did eat a fair amount that day, and was more excitable than normal.

Thank you both; you have lifted a big burden.. I thought my budgie was choking on something; or couldn't breath through it's nostrils or something. However, i'm now sure he is fine. 

I will definitely look through all the sublinks; as I plan on sticking around awhile. 

Again, thank you both very much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome!*


----------

